# Removal from Mobile Home Wall In Florida



## PatBeek

.

*Enjoy:*


----------



## john beeman

Hello Patbeek, John here from Pt.Orange Florida (greater Daytona Bch area)...Very good job on your capture! I have several TBH traps out hoping to catch a swarm. I had several bees checking out one trap for days in my back yard in an oak tree but lately no visits...All my traps are baited with bees wax and LGO.....Is this the start of swarm season for us in Fl. ? Also any pointers you can give a 1st year bee keeper ? Really enjoyed the video !!!


----------



## PatBeek

.

Thanks for watching and the kind words.

Yes, what you have in the hive sounds as good as any other method.

Here's what I send to new customers as far as useful links:



Top-Bar Beekeeping: Organic Practices for Honeybee Health Paperback – Les 
Crowder 

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/16035...es+crowder&dpPl=1&dpID=51pdQwa3y-L&ref=plSrch

----------------------------------------------------------------- 

Phil Chandler also wrote a book about top bar beekeeping. It's called "The Barefoot Beekeeper". You can get here: 

http://www.biobees.com/books.php 

------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Michael Bush is a wealth-of-knowledge when it comes to natural beekeeping. 
Here's his main site which has answers to just about anything you'd want to know: 

http://bushfarms.com/bees.htm 

------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Here's an 8-minute video by Michael Bush where he succinctly and beautifully 
explains the philosophy of natural beekeeping: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DFKqgWuCBA 

------------------------------------------------------------------ 

Michael Bush, Four Simple Steps to Healthier Bees:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o3qniBf7_U0&spfreload=10

--------------------------------------------------------------------

Here's Don "The Fat Bee Man" explaining how to light a smoker: 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PwEnri6lNNI 

------------------------------------------------------------ 

A lecture given by James Ellis at the 2014 National Honey Show entitled "Small Hive Beetle":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vUkFcgf4f6Q&spfreload=10

----------------------------------------------------------

Michael Bush, Common Beekeeping Issues

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kB-IZSSN8Lw&spfreload=10

--------------------------------------------------------------

bee talk (1) "bad advice given to new beekeepers"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tt1xwN2oVW0

--------------------------------------------------------------

Influence of Honey Bee Nutrition on Colony Health

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9rcy4I-iPg

-------------------------------------------------------------

Beekeeping jacket/veil/smoker:

Jacket/Veil: http://www.pigeonmountaintrading.com/shop/bee-wear/unisex/accessories-98/bee-jacket.html

Smoker: http://www.pigeonmountaintrading.com/shop/bee-smokers-and-fuel.html


----------



## Mbeck

Lots of langstroth equipment full of bees there. Are you starting down the dark path?

Nice job


----------



## PatBeek

Mbeck said:


> Lots of langstroth equipment full of bees there. Are you starting down the dark path?
> 
> Nice job


Lol, not fully. I'm being guided by customer demand. I get a lot of requests for Langstroth nucs. I needed to act on that.

But after I get caught up on my Lang stock, I'll be doing more top bar removals.

Get prepared to see those again soon.


----------



## PatBeek

.

Here's an update of this removal. I took photos today of them building this incredible foundationless comb. Notice the eggs in the bottom right of the last photo:


----------



## john beeman

Hello folks, Very nice comb ! I am looking to purchase the round hive entrance reducers as seen in the video supplied.....Can't find them....does anyone have a link to a supplier......Many thanks !!!!


----------



## PatBeek

john beeman said:


> Hello folks, Very nice comb ! I am looking to purchase the round hive entrance reducers as seen in the video supplied.....Can't find them....does anyone have a link to a supplier......Many thanks !!!!



Here are the bigger ones, which I'm going to start getting for my bigger hives.

https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/13/Hives-Components/Accessories/4078/Metal-Disc-Entry


Here are the smaller ones that you've been seeing in my videos lately:

https://www.kelleybees.com/Shop/13/Hives-Components/Accessories/4241/Heavy-Metal-Disc-Entry

I also get my foundationless frames from them. You have to specify 'F' type.

.


----------



## john beeman

Danke !


----------



## SouthTexasJohn

Cool!


----------



## PatBeek

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Cool!


I appreciate the kind comments.


----------

